# MBTI types and gambling



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

xNTP (and enneagram 7). I'm in an area with a lot of small casinos, so I go with people to the casino on occasion but I don't really enjoy the gambling part. If I do bet I bet very minimally and I can take it or leave it. There's not enough reason or thrill for me I guess.


----------



## pikapal (Nov 20, 2018)

This plays into being the psychedelic sheep of the family. My relatives on my mom's side of the family love gambling. Weekend trips to Nevada and the Indian casinos. My mom is not into gambling either. I don't like it much since I know how large the odds are. I am somewhat superstitious. I saw what it did to my friend's mom. I occasionally buy scratchers or play Mega Millions or Powerball. I usually buy them if they have a cute picture on them or I like the theme. I don't like to spend more than $5 on the scratchers. I do sometimes play some of the gambling games on Neopets.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

pikapal said:


> This plays into being the psychedelic sheep of the family. My relatives on my mom's side of the family love gambling. Weekend trips to Nevada and the Indian casinos. My mom is not into gambling either. I don't like it much since I know how large the odds are. I am somewhat superstitious. I saw what it did to my friend's mom. I occasionally buy scratchers or play Mega Millions or Powerball. I usually buy them if they have a cute picture on them or I like the theme. I don't like to spend more than $5 on the scratchers. I do sometimes play some of the gambling games on Neopets.


Neopets :shocked:


----------



## Suntide (Dec 22, 2018)

The only gambling I partake in is the occasional gacha on a mobile game, when I feel like trying to get a stupid .jpg of an anime character I can look at online for free out of dedication to my faves. Other than that, not really my thing. I prefer to play it safe, and you're more likely to lose money than win money by gambling.


----------



## Jasmino (May 2, 2020)

Because of religious reasons, I don't gamble at all.


----------



## Lollla (May 11, 2020)

Thank. I was interested to read about it.


----------



## Roslyn (Aug 2, 2018)

I generally speaking, don't like gambling. Lottery, scratch tickets, roulette, slot machines and all of that stuff isn't fun for me. It's not paying for a service, they're taking my money and I just let them do it. Zero services rendered. 

I do enjoy poker or black jacks or gin rummy. I have excellent short term memory and know which cards I've seen. I lose very little and have a strong odds at winning. I won't play online, I need to watch opponents IRL. But a lot of people won't play with me anymore, the complaint I'm told is I don't lose often enough. I do lose, they're just sore losers.


----------



## Lollla (May 11, 2020)

Roslyn said:


> I generally speaking, don't like gambling. Lottery, scratch tickets, roulette, slot machines and all of that stuff isn't fun for me. It's not paying for a service, they're taking my money and I just let them do it. Zero services rendered.
> 
> I do enjoy poker or black jacks or gin rummy. I have excellent short term memory and know which cards I've seen. I lose very little and have a strong odds at winning. I won't play online, I need to watch opponents IRL. But a lot of people won't play with me anymore, the complaint I'm told is I don't lose often enough. I do lose, they're just sore losers.


You're right! sometimes you want to play looking the enemy in the eye, but in modern quarantine conditions it is better to avoid a real casino.


----------



## Roslyn (Aug 2, 2018)

Lollla said:


> You're right! sometimes you want to play looking the enemy in the eye, but in modern quarantine conditions it is better to avoid a real casino.


Which is why I'm not playing. Not that I go to casino's anyway.


----------



## Lollla (May 11, 2020)

Roslyn said:


> Which is why I'm not playing. Not that I go to casino's anyway.


Everyone makes their choice, for example, I prefer online gambling. It gives me real pleasure, thrills and pride if I turn out to be a good player and win. My favorite roulette and blackjack game at* [link removed] *online casino, but in poker I prefer to play in a real casino, I like to hold cards in my hands, touch chips and smoke a cigar. Next to you is the aroma of smoke and alcohol and a dim light. And most importantly, good luck, which can either hug on the shoulders or turn away.


----------



## Roslyn (Aug 2, 2018)

Lollla said:


> Everyone makes their choice, for example, I prefer online gambling. It gives me real pleasure, thrills and pride if I turn out to be a good player and win. My favorite roulette and blackjack game at *[link removed] *online casino, but in poker I prefer to play in a real casino, I like to hold cards in my hands, touch chips and smoke a cigar. Next to you is the aroma of smoke and alcohol and a dim light. And most importantly, good luck, which can either hug on the shoulders or turn away.


My friends got me down to Vegas last year and we went to a couple of casinos. They play for more money than I want to and doesn't have the same juvenile feel. My friends smack talk all the way through our games. You can't talk smack at the casino, I don't want my face punched in. It's all the wrong atmosphere for me.

I think I prefer an atmosphere that's more like game night with my friends. We'd be the same way playing a board game. It is interesting to hear that you like the atmosphere. The alcohol is great, but it's more serious than we play. I've never seen: "I'll go with you to see that stupid movie on Tuesday." counted as putting money down on a round.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

I like games just fine, but I don't like gambling. It preys upon my inclination to try and predict the outcome, but it's often so based on random chance that I might as well just be shooting into fog hoping to hit a bullseye. At least if there's some strategy involved then perhaps I could be alright with it, but still.

I don't get the same kind of rush from winning something just based on luck as I do with merit, yet losing stings all the same. And it seems the mechanisms of gambling are often designed in such a way to where you lose more than you win, but just enough to where you repetitively think: "let's just have one more go! I can get it this time!" 



I am okay with investing though (assuming it's ethical and socially responsible). I've done that more regularly.
It is a form of gambling itself but I think there's more strategy and sense in it, and it's actually a necessity in some regards.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

I think it's important to differentiate between gambling and investing, but there can be an intersection. All I know is I hate risking money but sometimes will when I feel like I have spotted a weakness in the odds. I'm up a significant amount of money in every kind of "gambling" type of thing that I've tried (poker, political prediction, stock market, bet on one sports game and won a bitcoin) but I also realize that at some point it becomes very unenjoyable and anxiety-inducing when the stakes are too high.


----------



## kevinkovalsky (Oct 11, 2019)

My favorite gambling game is casino because these are the games where I can earn as much cash as I'm able to. As these types of games are made only for clever people because if your IQ is 50-70 you better do not to start playing because you'll be disappointed. I know waht I'm speaking about because I have 13 years when I've started gambling casinos and poker games [link removed] and till now I got a good experience. Without experience, you better play games on miniclip or sth else)))


----------



## Alejandrin99 (Feb 25, 2021)

Lakigigar said:


> Also, as an INFP, i started sports betting four years ago, overall i have won money, but mainly because of some lucky bets haha. I do bet a lot on the underdog, and trying to develop a method where i can't certainly not lose at all, but i don't like how i can't enjoy a sports match anymore without having to bet, and that's what i dislike, and sometimes the betting consumes a lot of my time, and exhausts me, and than i just don't bet for several months in a row, when i start again. Sometimes, i purely go by feeling, and bet a few hundreds of euro's on one match or even more. My tactic is always to bet on the underdog, because the favourite is always overestimated, and because the favourite is more known more people will bet on them, leading to their odd value to be decreased, and the opponent's odd to be increased, and i just do the opposite. When an odd is underestimated i bet on them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are walking on the razor's edge, friend. Gambling sure can be dangerous. But it's ok while you can control your will to play. I don't really like the real-life casinos. It's full of people and when they lose then can behave like, you know, real arse holes. But it's also a nice way to earn some. So online casinos 4life. My best is this one:* [link removed]*


----------



## Annett (7 mo ago)

I hate gambling!!!!


----------



## Purrdym (2 d ago)

You won't believe it, but I haven't watched any of these films, but I've heard a lot of positive reviews about them.


----------



## Mwinobog (2 d ago)

I think gambling and personality types are not related in any way. A person can be absolutely calm, but at the same time love gambling and spend whole days in the casino.


----------

